# paper mache Gargoyle



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey first prop n first post of the year.
Here's some image of a paper mache gargoyle im doing.
When completed it should sit on top of my cemetary gate pillar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's got a great face, sam! You should definitely post more pictures as you go along.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks.. gotta work on the arms and legs now..my wife call it the turkey.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, and yes more pics as you go with this would be great.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey my gramps calls mine that
nice use of bottles


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like it! Keep us updated!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking really great


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking good !


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's looking good, but that one pose with on it back did look a bit turkeyish.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Spooky, you are invited for thanksgiving


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

samhayne said:


> Thanks Spooky, you are invited for thanksgiving


Thanks I can bring the paper mache dressing.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im just waiting sickie ickie to see that


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have and I'm lurking. It really looks good so far. I'm awaiting more pictures on the progress.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks I can bring the paper mache dressing.


ummmm.... meant that ^


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I can't wait to see the progress on this one too... I am planning on attempting a gargoyle this year, and need all the inspiration I can get 

It's looking really good so far, thanks for posting.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

It's been quite a while since i havent work on this one, but since the halloween is getting closer i need to rush it so it can sit on my FCG crypt.
Here are some pics of the latest devellopment. (it's still missing the final greyish paint coat)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he looks great even unfinished!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he's looking great.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, its just looking AWESOME! My papier mache gargoyle got called a cat, and I immediately dumped him. HAHAHA.

You rocked it though!!!


----------

